# Shot glasses on classic



## bobbyw55 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi everyone, just really getting into coffee and i have a classic. I bought 2 shot glasses for making espresso.

The problem i have is i have to remove the stainless steel drip tray cover and hold the glass underneath to be able to use the glass as they are just a fraction to big.

Anyone else had this problem? if so what shot glasses you use?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

These ones fit under a standard Gaggia Classiic Portafilter

http://www.espresso-products.co.uk/shot-glass-lined-20-p.asp

Will you be drinking from them or using them to catch the espresso before pouring into a cup?


----------



## Zouche (Jan 16, 2011)

The cheapy ones from Ikea also fit underneath fine, 6 for £1.89 can't be bad!!

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/90091996


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Blimey! that is cheap.


----------



## bobbyw55 (Jun 24, 2010)

thanks very much guys. Its been really annoying.

Glenn, its for both, like an espresso but also a sucker for lattes if i have the time to in the morning.


----------

